# Aldi pannier rack OK?



## mrmacmusic (1 Oct 2011)

Popped in to local branch earlier - the pannier rack seems to need a fair bit of bolting together and didn't seem particularly light, but it strikes me as great value.

Can anyone who's bought one confirm if it goes together OK and is sturdy enough? I'm concerned with all the nuts and bolts it might rattle big time and fall to bits after half an hour!


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Oct 2011)

I have just fitted mine to my old rigid MTB and it does seem very sturdy. Excellent value at a tenner


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Oct 2011)

No idea TBH, but I see what you mean about the bolting it together. I use a Tortec Tour rack like THIS

I bought a silver one on here, but then decided a black one would look better  Anyhoo, my LBS had them in stock, brand new for £15 

If you can find one for the right money I'd recommend you do as Tortec are a very well regarded brand


----------



## mrmacmusic (1 Oct 2011)

Thanks - hadn't come across Tortec before. 

Initially I was taken by the Topeak MTX system with its clipped in bags, but that would work out very expensive... I still think if it works (and doesn't rattle to bits) that the Aldi rack can't be beat for value for money.

At the end of the day, I'm just looking for a cost-effective commuting rack/bag solution that means I don't need to use a backpack on the days I have "luggage".


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Oct 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> At the end of the day, I'm just looking for a cost-effective commuting rack/bag solution.


Ditto, (as was I). £15 for rack, £17 for full panniers from Lidl a few weeks ago. More storage space than I could ever need. I don't even use the top bag of the panniers, just the two main ones


----------



## mrmacmusic (1 Oct 2011)

I saw pannier bags in Poundstretchers of all places today as well - half price at £7.50, but TBH I think (for me) dual side pannier bags and an expanding top section are overkill!


----------



## Bobtoo (1 Oct 2011)

My friend has been using an Aldi rack for a while (it's not the first time they've sold them) and it's been fine.


----------



## albion (2 Oct 2011)

Mentioned in the Aldi thread.Zero chance of any rattle and becomes 85g lighter with the steel non aluminium top spring flap removed.Quality looks very high with wider aluminium tubing.Also has a universal 3 setting fitting system, the steel bit here should also protect this main breaking point.


----------



## Lee-p (2 Oct 2011)

Does anyone know if this will fit a bike with rear disc brakes ?.....thanks


----------



## mrmacmusic (2 Oct 2011)

Thanks everyone - ended up buying and fitting the Aldi rack earlier today, although I've not removed the spring (yet) 

Can't say for sure if it'll fit a disc-equipped bike Lee-P, although I'm sure others will confirm. Does seem fairly sturdy, and despite the nuts and bolts not being the best I've ever seen, it assembled easily enough and fits well 

Now I just need to decide which trunk bag and/or panniers to go for!


----------



## lilolou (4 Oct 2011)

Lee-p said:


> Does anyone know if this will fit a bike with rear disc brakes ?.....thanks



It fits mine with rear disk brakes. Found it a bit tricky to fit but got there in the end.


----------



## Lee-p (4 Oct 2011)

lilolou said:


> It fits mine with rear disk brakes. Found it a bit tricky to fit but got there in the end.



Any chance of a pic?


----------



## albion (16 Oct 2011)

Can't believe my very minor obsession with saving weight stopped me from fitting a rack for so long.And at my speed there is near zero negative effect on my longest 90 mile day rides too.One snag though, the oversize aluminium means that my Vaude(same type fitting as Ortleib?) side bags will not auto-clip at the top.


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Oct 2011)

Can confirm Aldi pannier is solid - fitted last night, went riding with it today (and a Halfords cheapie sidebag). It holds together even with my shoddy workmanship!


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Nov 2011)

Pannier fell off today.

Turns out that tightening the nuts and bolts is a 'requirment' not a recommendation. Silly me!


----------



## wakou (1 Nov 2011)

Poundstretcher do one @ £14.99 reduced to £7.50... I'm well pleased with mine.


----------



## mrmacmusic (2 Nov 2011)

dhd.evans said:


> Pannier fell off today.
> 
> Turns out that tightening the nuts and bolts is a 'requirment' not a recommendation. Silly me!


LOL! Indeed, tightening the bolts is an excellent idea  

Had no bother with my ALDI rack (and Avenir pannier bag) since I started using it. Great value for money solution too


----------



## David Pearson (14 Oct 2012)

My hand-me-down rack is flawed in that it doesn't keep the bag away from he spokes sufficiently. Heading to Aldi to purchase one of theirs. Bargain!


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2012)

Can also confirm the Aldi racks are good, had one on the missus bike for over a year


----------



## HovR (14 Oct 2012)

David Pearson said:


> My hand-me-down rack is flawed in that it doesn't keep the bag away from he spokes sufficiently. Heading to Aldi to purchase one of theirs. Bargain!


 
Beware that most Aldi cycling stuff is a seasonal sale thing, and normally runs out of stock pretty quickly. I don't know if they've sold them recently as this thread is fairly old. 

I had the same issue with my own rack - I solved it by attaching aluminium strips to the rack to provide the spokes extra protection from the bag. I can post a picture of you want?


----------



## David Pearson (14 Oct 2012)

No worries - out local Aldi has loads of them left. Just been and picked one up. Now I am trying to fathom how to mount the seat stay bit? can't see any eyelets for the bolts???


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2012)

Just noticed one in our local Aldi for £4.99


----------



## David Pearson (14 Oct 2012)

All sorted. My frme does not have the M8 threaded holes needed to the front of the rack so I used the P clips from the old rack to mount it to the frame. Solid is a rock :-)


----------

